# Rave recommendation



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Rave seem to have quite a few new offerings since i last visited their site. I was thinking about taking advantage of the Black Friday discount tomorrow. Has anyone tried anything really good from them recently?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I was also thinking this yesterday and so nearly posted. I too would be glad of any suggestions from Raves selection!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you like an Ethiopian the Magarissa is very nice as is the Columbia San pascual (only selling as Kg, but worth it if you can use it) or the Honduras Clave del sol if you can't (Brooke suggested the Ethiopian & Honduran last time I was in for a pester, both excellent)

If you read through the tasting notes you can't go too far wrong with Rave.

Hope of help

John


----------



## dm2583 (Nov 29, 2017)

i think their signature blend is fantastic. Been a rave fan for years as they're my local coffee shop, can't fault them


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes their chatswood blend is the best coffee I've tasted - fantastic.


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm with Kennyboy, the Chatswood is probably my favourite too. I rate the Columbia Suarez highly also, and found the Italian Job surprisingly good for a cheaper bean. I'm less keen on their Signature blend for some reason.

I would also recommend Coffee Compass beans, their Mediterranean Mocha and Hill and Valley blends are similarly rich and chocolatey if you like it on the darker side of life.


----------



## Ferritic (Nov 28, 2017)

I keep trying the single origin offerings but always return to their Signature blend.

Fantastic service!


----------

